# Man arrested in Texas for trying to cash $360 billion check.



## arnisador (May 1, 2008)

If you were going to try to cash a forged $360 billion check in your local bank,  what would you take with you:

a.) A handgun, or
b.) marijuana.

Trick question! The correct answer is, c.) All of the above:

*                                         Man arrested in Texas for trying to cash $360 billion check*




> Charles Ray Fuller must have been planning one big record company. The 21-year-old North Texas man was arrested last week for trying to cash a $360 billion check, saying he wanted to start a record business. Tellers at the Fort Worth bank were immediately suspicious  perhaps the 10 zeros on a personal check tipped them off.
> [...]
> In addition to the forgery count, Fuller was charged with unlawfully carrying a weapon and possessing marijuana. Officers reported finding less than two ounces of marijuana and a .25-caliber handgun and magazine in his pockets.


It should be possible to charge someone like this with felony stupidity and give him the chair.


----------



## mrhnau (May 1, 2008)

Thats awesome! Maybe as punishment they should make him work for prisoner wages until his $360B debt is paid off!


----------



## CoryKS (May 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> It should be possible to charge someone like this with felony stupidity and give him the chair.


 
lol!   This is the image that comes to mind.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 1, 2008)

How does one get the idea for this?

I suppose you're just sitting around smoking weed twirling your gun and the idea pops into your head to go try to cash a check for $360 billion....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 1, 2008)

Arnisador beat me to the topic. I just saw it myself and was going to title the topic: "Forgery... You're doing it wrong!"
Pretty dang stoopid I'll agree there. 
Still gotta give the guy points for dreaming BIG!

Can't tell you how many times I've wanted to move that decimal point two places to the right on my paychecks.


----------



## Kacey (May 1, 2008)

Living proof that stupidity is its own reward.


----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2008)

Big Brass ones. Holy Crap.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 1, 2008)

I think we have a candidate for the world's dumbest person.


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> I think we have a candidate for the world's dumbest person.


 
I would agree


----------



## Wild Bill (May 2, 2008)

Everything is bigger in Texas......even our idiots.


----------



## mrhnau (May 2, 2008)

Just for laughs, here is an interesting list of GDP. This guy wanted more cash than Greek and Angentinian GDP!


----------



## ackks10 (May 2, 2008)

thats messed up , he said that he was going to open up a really big dojo, with it,,oh..man....:vu:, what is i going to do:EG:


----------



## CoryKS (May 2, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> I think we have a candidate for the world's dumbest person.


 
Problem is, that record never stands for very long.


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Problem is, that record never stands for very long.



As soon as you make something idiot-proof...someone will come along and build a better idiot. It's the first rule of engineering design.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 4, 2008)

Mama always said, "stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## Senjojutsu (May 5, 2008)

Some mental meanderings

1) Texas  once again home of the biggest ______________

2) How long would it have taken for the check to clear?

3) Well our government has done nothing but print worthless billions of dollars during the past few decades  (see exchange rates recently). So he was trying to end this monopoly. Power to the People! Right On!!!


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 5, 2008)

arnisador said:


> If you were going to try to cash a forged $360 billion check in your local bank, what would you take with you:
> 
> a.) A handgun, or
> b.) marijuana.
> ...


 
(slowly tears up billion dollar check that he had planned to cash..)


----------



## brandy (May 8, 2008)

" I is smart "

Well, some people just make for good entertainment.
I guess since he didn't hurt anyone but himself, it's alright to laugh?


----------



## CoryKS (May 8, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> (slowly tears up billion dollar check that he had planned to cash..)


 
It's hard to walk that fine line between moderation and greed.  Do I settle for $100,000 or do I go ahead and add that last zero?  Plus the commas are hard to move around without detection, so it's easier to just throw another ,000 on it.  But then people start to ask questions.


----------

